# Peruflora's Angel



## Silvan (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, not the most outrageously beautiful flower but it's still an
interesting one, ...
(richteri x kovachii)


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 31, 2014)

Ι like it, I like the pouch very much!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 31, 2014)

> Ι like it, I like the pouch very much!


Me too!!, Where did the spots come from?


----------



## Silvan (Aug 31, 2014)

Ruth said:


> Me too!!, Where did the spots come from?



I think it's from the richteri parent. There's a picture of a Wössen (schlimii x richteri) on the peruflora forum ( http://www.orchidsperuflora.com ) and the pouch has
spots on the outside of the pouch.. very interesting


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 31, 2014)

I still love the pattern on the pouch!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 31, 2014)

Silvan said:


> Well, not the most outrageously beautiful flower but it's still an
> interesting one, ...
> (richteri x kovachii)



I have to disagree. The spotting of the pouch is a an outrageously beautiful and distinctive characteristic. And the overall form and color is much better than might have been expected. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## 17andgrowing (Aug 31, 2014)

I Love it, it's great!


----------



## Silvan (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks all for the great comments. I also really love all those spots that are
all over the pouch. I was expecting a pinkish version of a Franz Glanz, that's
why it took me some time to get use to those skinny petals that are going who
knows where..  I disliked it so much that I waited it's third flower to post it.
But the pictures of this cross that we find on the net are not really true to what 
it's really suppose to look like, so I had to post it, at least for informative purpose. ..

some more spots:


----------



## daniella3d (Aug 31, 2014)

wow! gorgious! I like the pattern very much, as if it was painted.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow! I could stare at that pouch ALL day! I wish more phrags were like that.
...Now if we could just work on those petals! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow !!! I love yur phrag.... does it grow bright?


----------



## Silvan (Aug 31, 2014)

troy said:


> Wow !!! I love yur phrag.... does it grow bright?



for the past year it's been growing under a fixture of 6 tubes of T5HO. That's
30 000 lux.( around 2 800 foot-candle) So I guess that it grows pretty bright.


----------



## troy (Aug 31, 2014)

Uugghh I need lights


----------



## troy (Aug 31, 2014)

Consistent 30,000 lux?


----------



## Silvan (Aug 31, 2014)

troy said:


> Consistent 30,000 lux?



Yup. 

it's something like this: http://www.greners.com/i/grow-light...farm/t5-designer-fluorescent-system-4-ft.html


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2014)

:drool::smitten:With that pouch, it's an "I gotta have!"


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 31, 2014)

Very nice colour and what a gorgewous pattern on/in that pouch... I love it!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2014)

And sequentially blooming also.  Nice. i have to move mine to more light maybe.


----------



## troy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for the link, I've been pondering lights for a while, I guess I'm gonna have to get em, I really like yur phrag!!! Is the plant really big?


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 1, 2014)

Interesting, indeed!!!! Jean


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 1, 2014)

nice,the spots on the pouch are very intersting


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 1, 2014)

Is there a cross of kv x (richteri x wallisi)? Someone had a picture of andean tears, and it had the pouch spotting too. Mentioned that andean tears hard to bloom. Maybe this hybrid would have longer petals than Peruflora's Angel with spots.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 1, 2014)

I posted some pics of my Andean Tears on this forum. Unfortunatly the pouch is not as spotted as Silvan's PA:


----------



## Stella (Sep 1, 2014)

Awesome patern in the pouch !!!!!

I had an Andean tears but it was rotten suddenly ....I'm still crying for it....


----------



## Silvan (Sep 1, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Is there a cross of kv x (richteri x wallisi)? Someone had a picture of andean tears, and it had the pouch spotting too. Mentioned that andean tears hard to bloom. Maybe this hybrid would have longer petals than Peruflora's Angel with spots.



looking at pictures of the phrag. Scheherezade http://phragweb.slipperaceae.info
I can see that it has spots on the pouch like Erythrone's Andean Tears.
Crossing it with kovachii is a really great idea Linus_Cello


----------



## Silvan (Sep 1, 2014)

Stella said:


> Awesome patern in the pouch !!!!!
> 
> I had an Andean tears but it was rotten suddenly ....I'm still crying for it....



Even though I have a love/hate relationship with my Andean Tears, I would
probably cry if it died..


----------



## Silvan (Sep 1, 2014)

NYEric said:


> And sequentially blooming also.  Nice. i have to move mine to more light maybe.



At first it was growing under 3fixtures workshop type T12/T8 with a mix of cool white/daylight that was giving around 15 000 lux. When it seemed doing absolutely nothing I moved it under a 4feet 4tubes of T5HO (20 000lux) and
it started growing. For summer 2013 I decided to grow it outside (My backyard has a south/west exposition) and it started to really move. SO I decided to
grow it under my 30 000 lux T5HO fixtures and voilà! 
Still not a vigorous plant (not like one I've seen here from a member who bought a multi growths plant from Peruflora), but it's growing and it flowered. So it's ok for me.


----------



## Silvan (Sep 1, 2014)

troy said:


> Is the plant really big?



Well it depends on what you mean. It's bigger than my Peter Croezen, but smaller then my Saltimbanco.  So I'd say it's a medium size plant regarding it's grasslike foliage.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 1, 2014)

troy said:


> Is the plant really big?


You can see it in the photo...oke:


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 1, 2014)

I love it as well--such a delicate pink but offset with the vibrant spots.Kudos!!


----------



## raymond (Sep 5, 2014)

very nice Michel


----------



## Silvan (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks Raymond. 
But my name is not Michel.


----------

